# How to stop my dogs aggressiveness?



## jeckstone (Apr 30, 2013)

So to start off, my dog is a dachshund mixed with chihuahua. He is 5 years old. He is very very aggressive with other people, and he doesn't even have any doggie friends. He has biten a petco lady (which partly it's her fault), my friend, and he's tried biting me. He gets very possessive and jealous, and he pees in the house even though he knows its bad, and we have tried potty training him. When friends are over he barks and barks and barks. When he was a young even when he was a puppy, but dad used to hit him and shove him. Saying this is very uncomfortable for me to say because I wasn't aware of it until I witnessed him doing it. I hate my dad for it, and now my dog lives with my mom and I. Even though it was a long time ago, do you think he still remembers and is why he is acting this way? I don't take him on walks either. I've been told that's a reason why he's aggressive. He sleeps on bed with me. The thing is that, he is very nice and loyal to us. He licks us and loves us and we give him alot of love too. What should I do? Should I neuter him? Is their things I can do to train him, and calm him down? Thank you! And sorry for the long paragraph!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome. Sorry to read about your difficulties.

I think neutering would be a start. I think a good positive dog trainer could help. Hopefully Dave Gabby will chime in to help you locate one.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome, any dog is welcome here BTW. I believe you need some professional help. You've got way too much going on. Is this an option for you and your mom.?


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

It' so obvious from the tone of your post that you desperately want to do the right thing for your dog, but were in a situation where you couldn't control the bad things that happened to him. I imagine you were also very young when he was a pup? 

Kudos to you for caring enough about your dog to seek help. I don't have the skill level to advise you, but you have come to the right place for it, and you will get some good advice here.

Good luck!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Even if you can't hire a dog trainer, keep researching information (lots of it here on the forum to start with). It's wonderful that you care about your dog so much! In my opinion having your pet neutered would be a good idea also.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree with the others, you should find a professional trainer who knows how to undo some of the damage that was done...and re-socialize the dog.

Kara


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a rescue. Got her when she was 10 months old. anatolian. she originally was adopted by another family, but the wife had severe allergies to the dog, now my dog, Kara.

Kara was a stray, and was found with a rope around her neck that she chewed herself free from. she was also hand shy, meaning that someone hit her. and VERY scared of loud noises, like fire crackers or gun shots. 

when the first family got her, Kara wouldn't even wear a collar.

fast forward now, she's 10 yrs old, I've had her 9 yrs. she walks on leash, she's not han shy any more. and she has doggy friends. She is naturally wary of new dogs (partly her breed's disposition) but her attitude has improve a lot.

So, I want to encourage you, to seek help for your dog. Dogs live in the moment. and they do pick up on your energy/emotion. find a trainer that you feel comfortable working with that you can trust. I'm sure Dave can recommend some in your area.

Stay positive and hopeful!


----------

